# HI :) I'm new



## Ville (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi dude's I'm new at this forum and I've seen there's some datsun's alive around there so I would like to show you up mine, I live at mexico city I own a 85 200sx (s110) hardtop, the USA model was made until 83 I guess ,It does have a J18 1790CC 78HP/5800RPM Carbureted engine,RWD and 5 speed tranny , my parents gave me the car long time ago :9 so I decided to keep it, recently was vandalized by somebody at street, I think they kicked or hit the car with something such a baseball stick, so after months searching for the body parts (because they were pretty bad for straighten up) I found them all like new , & straight, so it's getting back to life. by now I'm just saving money for a good paint job and upholdstery, seats etc. so will take some time to get all the stuff done. this is how the car looked like before during and after the vandalizing stuff  I hope you like my datsun. just check the link below 
MY 200SX


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Orale carnal, nice ride


----------



## Ville (Mar 2, 2005)

nizmo559 said:


> Orale carnal, nice ride


do you speak spanish ? 
thanks yours loks cool too, I've never seen one of those  very peculiar car you got.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

<<mexican but not good at speaking spanish. Thanks yea its not to common of a car.


----------

